#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Creating a PPT presentation - Problems with Template / slide layout

## EchoPassenger

I am creating a presentation from within Excel, but I am having an issue with the Powerpoint template/slide layout.

I have edited (but not renamed) three master slides within the template - Title, Title Only and Blank - to have additional placeholders and formatting.
But I find that when the slides are created, they still use the default layouts of those slides. Furthermore, if I then look at the slidemaster in the created presentation, I see that the masterslides I edited are still there and have retained my changes, but there are now 3 additional masterslides at the end which are all named with a '1_' prefix (1_Blank Layout, 1_Title Only Layout etc.) and have the default layouts which are being used by the created slides.

Anybody have any idea why this might be happening?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Marc L

PowerPoint subject -> PowerPoint forum !

----------


## EchoPassenger

> PowerPoint subject -> PowerPoint forum !



Didn't even notice there was a separate forum!

However.... this is still an Excel VBA query (unless the answer turns out to be a problem with the PPT template itself)

----------


## Marc L

Yes you could wait and hope here on this specialized Excel forum …

----------


## EchoPassenger

Well I'm sure a mod will just move the thread if it's more appropriate in that forum.

----------

